# I feel Terrible I almost killed my cat



## k9capture_16

Today at pet smart I grabbed some flea drops for the cat. I thought I would cheap out and use the over the counter stuff. I put it on her where she couldnt lick it off. Within 2 minutes she started having mouth, throat and body spasms. She would drool and not be able to close her mouth. She would constantly scratch the area. So I bathed her off using dawn then regular cat shampoo and we shall see how she goes. I feel terrible that I could very well of killed her. I dont think she could feel her mouth because she went to drink and she could swallow and she would use her paw to feel if the water was there :frown: She seems to be doing okay now though


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

YD u use dawn.. dont worry its not ur fault could ahappen to anyonree,dont worry about wanting to save some money you didnt know


----------



## MollyWoppy

Did you accidently buy the stuff for dogs or was it specifically for cats? 
A friend of mine thought she'd save herself some money and put a couple of drops of a flea repellant meant for dogs on her cats. One died, a long drawn out terrible death, and the other now has diabetes. The mind boggles sometimes.
The good thing is that you got it off your cat pretty promptly, so hopefully she won't suffer any ill effects. You must have felt just horrible. Poor little thing, I hope she's ok.


----------



## k9capture_16

No I am 100% positive I bought the cat one. The tubes that hold the medication was in shape of a cat head. So I am positive it was meant for cats.


----------



## rannmiller

I am so terrified of flea/tick medications I will only use the veterinary prescriptive brands cuz I've heard so many horror stories about the cheap over the counter brands. Not to make you feel worse or anything, just letting you know it's happened to several people and it's definitely better to go for the best stuff. Plus, Frontline smells good. 

Please keep us updated on how your kitty does!


----------



## spookychick13

k9capture_16 said:


> Today at pet smart I grabbed some flea drops for the cat. I thought I would cheap out and use the over the counter stuff. I put it on her where she couldnt lick it off. Within 2 minutes she started having mouth, throat and body spasms. She would drool and not be able to close her mouth. She would constantly scratch the area. So I bathed her off using dawn then regular cat shampoo and we shall see how she goes. I feel terrible that I could very well of killed her. I dont think she could feel her mouth because she went to drink and she could swallow and she would use her paw to feel if the water was there :frown: She seems to be doing okay now though


I'd call the vet, just in case.
Sounds like she had a pretty damn bad reaction. Poor thing.


----------



## eternalstudent

Pool little thing :-(

Make sure you find out what was in it, not just the brand and in the future stay way way clear of anything like it. You may find that other products use something very similar that could trigger the same reaction. And I would definitely let the vet know about it.

Hope she is doing better now.


----------



## SerenityFL

For a long time, I used another product for flea control and it worked very, very well.

Then I moved. I decided to try the over the counter stuff at the pet store and put it on the cats. One cat had a reaction similar; drooling, lethargic...I thought the same thing, "OMG, I just killed my cat!"

I never used the stuff again. I looked up the company I used before and they did have an office near my new digs. It is the absolute best I've ever used, ever.

The company is called, "FleaBusters" and they come in and "powder" your carpets, floors around and behind stove, fridge, etc, baseboards, cupboards, furniture, cat trees, on and on.

Why is it good?

It's natural. All natural. The guy even put some in his mouth to show me how harmless it was.

You don't have to put the poison on your pets. No reactions.

It is guaranteed to last for a year but the first time I used it, the product was still lasting 5 years later when I moved.

I have had it done to my new place and I have not seen flea one in over a year. It's still working.

The cons: It's a bit on the pricey side but! If you factor in the cost to use that nasty poison every month, this stuff totally pays for itself in a short period of time.

You cannot shampoo or steam clean your carpets for that guaranteed year.

I suggest you clean and shampoo the carpets, (and furniture), before you call. Make sure it's been 48 hours at the least so everything is dry and then have them come out.

It works. If you have one in your area, look them up and have them tell you everything you want to know. I'm totally sold on "Flea Busters".


----------



## MollyWoppy

Do you know if if works on other bugs as well? We don't have a flea problem (touch wood!), but, typical FL, cockroaches, palmetto's and ants galore unless we get the pest guy every single month.


----------



## SerenityFL

Molly, 

If you were addressing me, I don't know. The product isn't advertised for that although you can also get rid of dust mites with their stuff. I've still seen a cockroach here and there but my cats do most of the killings of the other assorted unwanted creatures. 

As for ants, I've heard using old orange peels or making a spritz out of orange peels works. You boil the orange peels, (I believe it was), take that liquid, put it in a squirt bottle and spray a line where you don't want the ants to cross. I've not tried it, though Anyway, I would contact FleaBusters to find out for sure.

I live in FL as well...how do you not have fleas? Granted, the problem is not as bad as it was when I lived in Seattle but I still got fleas here.

Here is the website if you want to look it up. I absolutely swear by this product:

Flea Control Treatment Kills Dog Fleas and Cat Fleas - Fleabusters

Edit: I need to add this as I decided to do some real checking on their site. Here is what they say about other pests:

"Many Fleabusters locations are now offering expanded pest control services. They are treating pests such as roaches, ants and spiders. Check with your local Fleabusters office to see if these services are being offered."

If they service your area, look them up, contact them, give them a try.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Yeah, sorry about that, I was indeed asking you - should have indicated that in my post. 
Thanks for the info, thats quite interesting. I will look into that more. I'm not too keen on having a bug guy, but my lord overules me on this one. Although the bug chap insists that his spray is non-poisoness to animals, I just don't see it. 
Ants are our biggest pain in the you know what, I'm always getting attacked by those stupid fire ants. And, I really don't have the foggiest why we don't have any fleas. I mean, both the dog and cat go out and run in the paddocks and the dog goes to the dog park all the time, plus I won't use flea meds either (not that 'my lord' knows that). Famous last words!


----------



## Kimber

*To serentyFl*

Hi if you are still active on this thread. Do you remember the cost of treatment.?


----------



## xxshaelxx

Kimber said:


> Hi if you are still active on this thread. Do you remember the cost of treatment.?


She was banned a while back, so she won't be able to tell you. Sorry.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

xxshaelxx said:


> She was banned a while back, so she won't be able to tell you. Sorry.


She was asking SerenityFL. :wink:


----------



## CavePaws

This happened to my boyfriends mother. She went to Banfield, vet clinics which are normally in Petsmart and she has always had good service and clinical care for the pets there. She asked for flea meds and they prescribed her their medication for it. Well, it killed one of her cats, he just had a horrible reaction to it. The other cats of the home were fine, she had put it on them too, but we were all flipping out and washing every cat vigorously trying to get it off before it happened with anyone else. Reading online it's actually a not too uncommon occurrence. It was really sad that Banfield can't even be bothered to warn their patients.


----------



## xxshaelxx

Ania's Mommy said:


> She was asking SerenityFL. :wink:


Oh! hahaha. Didn't see the subject line...


----------



## SerenityFL

Kimber said:


> Hi if you are still active on this thread. Do you remember the cost of treatment.?


Click on that link I gave in the other post. It will give you the information if they service your area. Then you call them up and they come out. The price will vary depending on how large your home is. The base price is $150. Don't get sticker shock from that...like I said, it works, guaranteed for a year but it was still working, 5 years later when I moved out of my place in Seattle. 

It's still working here.

NO fleas. None. Not a single stupid flea.

It's been over a year.

No harmful chemicals. 

Add up how much you would spend per month and multiply that by one year....Fleabusters pays for itself in a short amount of time AND it lasts longer than their guarantee.


----------



## Kimber

*SerentyFL*

No, I won't get sticker shock!! That's not much more than a trip to the Vet for our new puppy. If she is truely hyper-sensetive to flea bites, then it would be well worth it to get rid of them. We have had her only 2 months. I have found less than a handful of fleas on her in that time - and she is scratching herself until she bleeds. I just gave her a 2nd dose of Vetra 3D - from the vet - the other dose was 2 weeks prior. She had a different brand before that, and Revolution before that! It's terrible. I feel like I'm poisoning her.

We are in Texas, it's already hot, we live on a wooded acre with lots of wild critters surrounding us. It would be impossible to eliminate fleas in the yard - and on top of that, I do not spray insecticides outdoors. So all that to say, getting rid of fleas in the house might be my best option.
Thank you for the answer!!


----------



## SerenityFL

If the pets were to bring fleas in to the house from an outside source, you will not know it because the fleas will die. I'm telling you, FleaBusters is the best. Call them.


----------



## doggiedad

what brand did you use???


----------



## SerenityFL

doggiedad said:


> what brand did you use???


Who are you asking?

In case you are asking me, I use FleaBusters. It's a company that comes out and treats your home and apparently now they can do outside as well. Google "FleaBusters" and you can see if they service your area, plus you can get more information on their site. I highly recommend them because it's safe, non toxic, (like I said in an earlier post, the guy put some on his tongue to show me it's safe and no chemicals), and it works even longer than their guarantee.

If you were not addressing me, my bad.


----------

